
IPhone 5 review - ettennan
http://www.bgr.com/2012/09/25/iphone-5-review/
======
benologist
17 minute old account likes submission by 22 minute old account by long time
spammers BGR.

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=kemper>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=zacharye>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=CitiiDB>

------
amev001
Nice one

